# Hello



## InGodITrust (Dec 4, 2017)

Mother of 5 with 1 on the way. Married for 6 years in a very rocky marriage. Looking for support and meet like minded people


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Having more kids doesn't fix existing problems, in reality it only adds stress and tends to make problems worse.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Why have so many children if the marriage is bad??? It will only makes things worse, and then the children will be damaged as well.


----------

